# How long to become adjusted before leaving?



## Geo (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm looking at Vizslas, and everything I read looks like a V would be a great dog for me. My only concern is that I travel outside of the country 1~2 times per year and would need to leave the V with my son (He has a huge fenced back yard and two friendly dogs). How long would I need to have the puppy before I could leave her with my son for two weeks? Any suggestions?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Puppies are a lot of commitment, V pups, even more. 

I can hardly leave my two year old with anyone. He eats, sleeps, breaths beside us.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

If your son is fine with the care and feeding of the Pup, and you also are comfortable with that, I would recommend the 4 months of age (full vaccinations) would be the minimum. Plus I would take the opportunity to spend a few introductory weekends or days with the other dogs while you can be present to monitor how the other dogs get along with the new Pup. Dynamics of even friendly dogs can change with a new addition.

I'm also a big believer that offering dogs a change in living status for periods of time does a great job of expanding their horizons and self-confidence. Dogs are much more resilient and open to change than most folks want to believe, (as no one is as good as we are!  )and Pup generally takes to change much, much easier than we humans. I see it every day. 

Ken


----------

